# 24/7 PT Pro



## 24/7allday (Aug 7, 2007)

I just purchased the taurus 24/7 pro 9mm havent got to fire it yet and it is the first gun ive owned what do you guys think of this gun for a beginner.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say no problem. Just get to know the contorls of the gun real well. Field strip it and clean it good and go and enjoy it. Good shooting.


----------



## 24/7allday (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the imput i must be new to guns what do you mean by field strip it and what do i clean it with?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

First read your manual and it will tell you how to take the gun down. Go to your local gun shop or Wally-World and buy a cleaning kit for it. Good luck.


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

I have a new 24/7 pro in 9mm. Love this gun:smt023 I cleaned and lubed mine before I went to the range, as far as field strip , if a picture is worth a thousand words, then video.............. well you get the idea!


----------

